# Bethpage State Park Trail



## xancel (Apr 14, 2011)

Have anyone done this trail before? What did you guys think of it? It seems to be an 8 mile trail going North South.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Check out the CLIMB board.

http://www.climbonline.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=bethpage


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a decent trail.. Rode it last year during August when it was really hot, and frequent stretches of the trail have plenty of shade from the dense trees lining the path.

Don't just turn around when you reach the southern end of the trail though. Go west a few blocks to Cedar Creek Park, and continue south on the Jones Beach bike path along the Wantagh Parkway. (Though I heard that Wantagh path will be closed for a period of time while Nassau County Police conduct searches for more human remains that the serial killer currently on the loose might have dumped there).


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

LongIslandTom said:


> (Though I heard that Wantagh path will be closed for a period of time while Nassau County Police conduct searches for more human remains that the serial killer currently on the loose might have dumped there).


It's open now

SB


----------

